
Sleeping Octopus Changes Colors - bookofjoe
https://youtu.be/bp8wJwERqRw
======
Ultramanoid
Fascinating. Curious how on waking up at the end, the body flattens somewhat
and adopts the shape and color pattern of the surroundings, as if adopting a
defensive stand and hiding. Not unlike dogs and cats waking up after what
seems like a violent dream.

